# Best Dressage video ever!



## Skippy!

LOL! I have that same video in my favorites on Youtube!!! AWESOME!! ****!


----------



## Walkamile

that's great! There's hope for even ME! :lol:


----------



## makin tracks

Yep, that is funny


----------



## RedHawk

I was going to post this but you beat me to it. Haha, i love it! Makes me giggle every time!!! I love how one guy's "horse" was playing up, lol.


----------



## ilovestitch

Hahahaha!


----------



## Jessabel

HA! :lol:
That was great. I love the horse's face at the end. He was like, "Amusing, but I do it better."
****


----------



## my2geldings

Yes a classic. I have that one in my favorites on youtube. I nearly fell out of my chair the first time I saw it :lol:


----------

